# What are your thoughts on Querétaro?



## hbj (Aug 25, 2015)

I read that it's a nice place, but I hardly see much about it as an expat destination. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

hbj said:


> I read that it's a nice place, but I hardly see much about it as an expat destination.


To visit, to live short term, to live full time or ???


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I used to live in San Miguel de Allende, and Queretaro was close enough to do an occasional shopping expedition. It's a very well organized city with every facility one could want, including a good hospital.

To live there as an expat, fluent Spanish would be advisable. 
It was a little too busy for my taste, but YMMV.


----------



## hbj (Aug 25, 2015)

RickS said:


> To visit, to live short term, to live full time or ???


Full time - semi retirement. But hoping still to do lots, maybe even work if I can get permission. Thanks!

Is there a big music and arts scene?


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

hbj said:


> Full time - semi retirement. But hoping still to do lots, maybe even work if I can get permission. Thanks!
> 
> Is there a big music and arts scene?


Enter Queretaro, MX in your home page search box and you will get a wealth of results.


----------



## sag42 (Mar 22, 2012)

Niece city. Good place to live. You should speak some Spanish.


----------



## hbj (Aug 25, 2015)

lagoloo said:


> Enter Queretaro, MX in your home page search box and you will get a wealth of results.


Very little recent though, which makes me wonder.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

hbj said:


> I read that it's a nice place, but I hardly see much about it as an expat destination.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I lived there for three months a few blocks from the historic center. It is a nice place to live. There are lots of things to do. I think they could improve it greatly by doing two things, one easy and one hard. 

The easy thing to do would be to ban cars from the city center on Friday and Saturday night. The cars can't go anywhere anyway because the streets are jammed with cars cruising and checking out the scene. Without them, it would be much more pleasant for people to walk around and enjoy the many plazas in the area.

The hard thing to do would be to clean up the Rio Querétaro, so that the walk along the river would be a pleasant stroll, like water fronts/river walks in other cities.


----------



## hbj (Aug 25, 2015)

TundraGreen said:


> I lived there for three months a few blocks from the historic center. It is a nice place to live. I there are lots of things to do. I think they could improve it greatly by doing two things, one easy and one hard.
> 
> The easy thing to do would be to ban cars from the city center on Friday and Saturday night. The cars can't go anywhere anyway because the streets are jammed with cars cruising and checking out the scene. Without them, it would be much more pleasant for people to walk around and enjoy the many plazas in the area.
> 
> The hard thing to do would be to clean up the Rio Querétaro, so that the walk along the river would be a pleasant stroll, like water fronts/river walks in other cities.


Thanks very much for the info TundraGreen.

Have you ever felt unsafe, or worried about leaving your home unattended?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

hbj said:


> Thanks very much for the info TundraGreen.
> 
> Have you ever felt unsafe, or worried about leaving your home unattended?


Never. I walked home late at night on many occasions.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

hbj said:


> Thanks very much for the info TundraGreen.
> 
> Have you ever felt unsafe, or worried about leaving your home unattended?


Are you planning to live in the same house he did, in the same neighborhood, and same city? Rarely do two people have an identical experience in Mexico. Just sayin'.


----------



## hbj (Aug 25, 2015)

coondawg said:


> Are you planning to live in the same house he did, in the same neighborhood, and same city? Rarely do two people have an identical experience in Mexico. Just sayin'.


Of course. The exact same one.


----------



## FXSHD (Dec 14, 2015)

My wife has family living in Juriquilla which is located in the North End of Queretaro. We visit quite often and I really enjoy the area. Great weather and loads of things to do. If you have a car the road trips are endless. I have ran across many expats there. It is expensive as a result of International business setting up shop.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

*Queretaro & nearby area*

I have a cuñado who moved there several years ago after being threatened by cartel violence in Tampico. They live in the Satelite colonia & love living in Queretaro. We've visited & stayed with them several times now, usually as a stopover from Nuevo Laredo on our way to Taxco or Veracruz.

Queretaro is a vibrant, modern & growing city with a lot of colonial & revolutionary Mexican history that is incorporated into its image & locally revered. You will find about anything you want or that is available in the US, or opt for purely Mexican products & a more authentic experience of being in Mexico. As far as moving there, I've seen a full range of possibilities there, from closed & secure colonias to places a bit more open & accessible near the city center & zócalo. Although I like Queretaro just fine, like someone else mentioned, it's a bit too busy for my liking... but then again, if you like the area, your life doesn't have to range outside too far from where you choose to live.

Near to Queretaro are a couple of other places to consider: Juriquilla is just starting to develop to the north on Hwy 57 - a good place to buy early & settle in; about an hour to the SE by Hwy 200 or by Hwy 45 & 57S is Tequisquiapan. Tequis is an old place that is starting to attract attention as an ideal getaway from Queretaro and / or Mexico City. My cuñado's wife is determined to settle there & retire. We've driven through it and can see its colonial charm - plus it is a developing wine producing area (since 1960). Finally, an hour or so to the NW of Queretaro is San Miguel de Allende. I've found it a beautiful place and great for a visit & look around, but it's too touristy, expensive & full of gringos for my liking. To each their own!

As others have said, YMMV (Your Mileage May Vary); meaning you may or may not find what you are looking for in any of these places. Still Queretaro has a lot to offer of itself, and still there are other place close in to check out that may be more to your liking. Either way, good luck to you - and may you enjoy the process of finding your own private paradise!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Nice description of Querétaro Howler.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

AlanMexicali said:


> Nice description of Querétaro Howler.


Thanks! Always glad to help!!


----------



## dichosalocura (Oct 31, 2013)

For those that like Queretaro but may find it a bit too busy, well I've always heard that the smallish city of Tequisquiapan an hour from Queretaro City is a nice quieter alternative. I have never been there but I have read on this forum that it has a small expat community also.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

*¿Pueblo Mágico?*



dichosalocura said:


> For those that like Queretaro but may find it a bit too busy, well I've always heard that the smallish city of *Tequisquiapan* an hour from Queretaro City is a nice quieter alternative. I have never been there but I have read on this forum that it has a small expat community also.


Yes, the word has been getting around lately... maybe another "Pueblo Mágico"?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Howler said:


> Yes, the word has been getting around lately... maybe another "Pueblo Mágico"?


It made the list in 2012. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pueblo_Mágico


----------



## derek.larson (Jul 6, 2015)

Tequisquiapan was on my list of towns to visit during a house-hunting trip over Thanksgiving, but I never made it there after a last-second decision to limit the search to a few other towns in Queretaro.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> It made the list in 2012. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pueblo_Mágico


Oops! Looks like it happened sooner than I thought!! But then again, as they keep adding so many to the list, it may go back to not being noticed as much as it is now...



derek.larson said:


> Tequisquiapan was on my list of towns to visit during a house-hunting trip over Thanksgiving, but I never made it there after a last-second decision to limit the search to a few other towns in Queretaro.


There's still time - but you might want to hurry & check it out before everyone else finds out or moves in...!


----------



## derek.larson (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks, but I already found a home in a town where: I'll be the only ******, I can walk to everything, I can't smell the pollution and is well within my budget.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

derek.larson said:


> Thanks, but I already found a home in a town where: I'll be the only ******, I can walk to everything, I can't smell the pollution and is well within my budget.



Can't beat that! Lucky you, congratulations! Being able to walk to everything is high on my own list.

.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Why is it important to be the only foreigner?


----------



## derek.larson (Jul 6, 2015)

My "only ******" comment was a reply to "but you might want to hurry & check it out before everyone else finds out or moves in." Maybe not exactly what he meant, but sort of the same thing. 

Note: I had a longer reply, but opted for the PC version.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Many Chilangos have second homes there anyways so it is too late to move there and have peace and quiet..


----------



## dichosalocura (Oct 31, 2013)

So what are people's favorite smaller towns in Querétaro and what makes them so nice? And how is Peña de Bernal vs some of the other towns. I only mention Peña probably because its the most famous pueblo mágico in Querétaro.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

Bernal is a very small, but very charming Pueblo Mágico. We were there a few years ago during the week, and it was almost like a ghost town. I understand that the weekends bring many Mexican tourists.

From my point of view as a tourist, Bernal is worth visiting for a day and a half at most. There is no "there" there. For long time residence, I would choose somewhere that has more services and sizeable stores.


----------



## derek.larson (Jul 6, 2015)

A few observations from my November trip to Queretaro:

San Joachin- Great! If you like to dance Huapango or live at high altitude with lots of cool, cloudy & misty days. Riding on horseback or some form of all-terrain vehicle is commonplace. It's kind of a one-way in, one-way out, kind of town and a few people I came across who lived on the outskirts had an "inbred" look to them. The schools and hospital appeared very small. The people were really nice. I'm not sure there are any flat roads. You will only need to walk around town to get sufficient exercise for the day.

Pinal de Amoles- The climate is similar to San Joachin, which I like. Approaching the town, I came across a row of massive, beautiful pine trees which gave me high hopes. On this day, clouds engulfed the town, so I couldn't see much more than 50'. I only stopped in the town long enough to help a man on the side of the road who got beat up by two other guys, but he didn't want any assistance. Minimal facilities. 

Jalpan de Serra- Adequate (good) schools and hospital care. There's even a satellite campus from the Universidad Autónoma de Querétaro. I expect the weather to be a bit warmer than my liking, and humid, but ideal for my wife. I run, hike, kayak and take lots of pictures, so being centrally located in the Sierra Gorda and not far from the Huasteca Potosina meant a lot to me. I'm moving here shortly and will be renting a home in the center of town.

Bernal- I drove there there and agree is seems like a ghost town with not much infrastructure. It looks cool though and would be a great scene to film a western movie.

One more note: Expect it to be very difficult to find a home to your liking in any of the smaller towns.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

dichosalocura said:


> So what are people's favorite smaller towns in Querétaro and what makes them so nice? And how is Peña de Bernal vs some of the other towns. I only mention Peña probably because its the most famous pueblo mágico in Querétaro.


I would think Tequisquiapan beats Bernal on the pueblo mágico ranking


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

derek.larson said:


> A few observations from my November trip to Queretaro:
> 
> San Joachin- Great! If you like to dance Huapango or live at high altitude with lots of cool, cloudy & misty days. Riding on horseback or some form of all-terrain vehicle is commonplace. It's kind of a one-way in, one-way out, kind of town and a few people I came across who lived on the outskirts had an "inbred" look to them. The schools and hospital appeared very small. The people were really nice. I'm not sure there are any flat roads. You will only need to walk around town to get sufficient exercise for the day.


Inbred look???
Did they play the banjo???


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> Inbred look???
> Did they play the banjo???


Funny comment, Gary.


----------



## derek.larson (Jul 6, 2015)

Banjos would've been appropriate, but having said all of those crazy things, my impression of San Joachin is favorable although it's too isolated for my taste. I didn't spend enough time in the town to get a more accurate representation.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

but there long enough to notice that people looked inbred although they did not play the banjo..
Remember Deliverance?
Considering the size of the town I think the time you spent was probably plenty.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

derek.larson said:


> A few observations from my November trip to Queretaro:
> 
> San Joachin- Great! If you like to dance Huapango or live at high altitude with lots of cool, cloudy & misty days. Riding on horseback or some form of all-terrain vehicle is commonplace. It's kind of a one-way in, one-way out, kind of town and a few people I came across who lived on the outskirts had an "inbred" look to them. The schools and hospital appeared very small. The people were really nice. I'm not sure there are any flat roads. You will only need to walk around town to get sufficient exercise for the day.


I wonder if the people of this isolated, possibly inbred kind of place would welcome a stranger, whether Mexican or foreign, living among them on a permanent basis. By the way, the name of this town in Spanish is San Joaquín.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

small towns big hell ...beautiful countryside around but pine trees signal cold weather at one time or another..


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> I wonder if the people of this isolated, possibly inbred kind of place would welcome a stranger, whether Mexican or foreign, living among them on a permanent basis. By the way, the name of this town in Spanish is San Joaquín.


There are 3 places I have been where the locals look alike. One town in Northern California I was staying at in 1970 had locals with red hair, freckles and an obvious overbite. One small city in Minnesota called Bemidji had locals that looked alike with blond hair, blues eyes and the women were busty and tall. The third place was in Manitoba on Lake Winnipeg called Gimili where the locals looked alike which had blonde hair, blue eyes and many same last names. It does happen.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

and the Lancandon jungle where the Lacandon live. It is not easy to tell one from the other. You can but you really have to work at it.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

As my first Black friend told me many years ago: "it is hard for us to tell you White people apart, as you all look the same to us."


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

yes I know but the Lancandons are very few and many of them are related one way or another.They also have all the same clothes , same hairdoes very distinctive traits and many of them do look alike and other are awfully close..


----------

